# How soon can we start again?



## louiey (May 14, 2007)

Hi ladies, just needing abit of advice!
I am a egg recipient and my recent egg share/donor didnt get the the 8 eggs needed to share and decided to keep them all! so was told to stop the tablets and the pessaries for my lining, and was told will go straight to top of the list for donor egg!
so now for all the questions lol
Has this happened to anyone and how soon after did you start again?
How soon after stopping the drugs did your af come?
how soon was you rematched (my clinic apparently has no waiting list at the moment) so presume should only be a matter of weeks!
And how soon did they allow you to get started again, is there a certain number of afs you need?
Sorry for all the questions just so keen to start again asap will ring hosp next week!
Cheers


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

How disappointing for you so sorry I would think that each clinic is different in terms of rematching but I would think that you are still at the top of the list. Good Luck x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

So sorry your donor didn't get enough to share...it's a hard decision to make but tbh I always said I wouldve given them to my recip. 

Anyways...the usual between any tx is to have 1 period.. So maybe it's the same? I would call your clinic and ask.

Good luck... Hope you don't have a long wait.

K
X


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hiya

I'm an egg donor and last week was told we may not get enough eggs ( although we did) in preparation I asked the question and was told 1 natural bleed then on the 2nd I would be able to start drugs etc.

Good luck and I hope the wait isn't too long for you


----------



## louiey (May 14, 2007)

Thanks guys for your replys   
Well rang the clinic and they said providing we have a match can start after next af (well af turned up today   ). So with any luck if get a match in next week or 2 maybe could start dr on day 21!
Thankyou and wish you guys the best of luck with your treatments


----------

